# Latest News: Hawk attack averted!



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Local chicken owner alerted to attempted hen murder by loyal mutt. I went to see what jiggers was barking at and saw a very large hawk fly away from a near by tree. The tree had brush all around it and I saw one of my red sex links hen hunkered down under the brush. After she notice me she ran across the field and hid under the deck with the rest of the flock. This was the statement given by the chicken owner.

A large amount of feathers was scattered in a circular pattern near the scene of the incident. The hen escaped with miner injuries to what could of been a fatal attack. The hawk fled from the site, no positive ID was made. The hawk remains at large. Later seen high in the sky and an accomplice was seen flying near by as they flew out of range.

Police are issuing an all point bulletin and warning all chickens to be advised on the hawk threat that seems to be in season.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha, love it. 
The ravens tend to keep most of the hawks away from my flock. They do not try to go after the full grown hens, but did take a young bird once


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ravens will destroy eggs!!!! They love the developing embryo! I recently saw a program that a cattle farmer said they kill calves that are in the process of being born. They land on the calfs head after it comes out, pecks the eyes out and into the brains, kills them before they take their first breath! Beware of them critters!!!!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Latest News: Work Hens Comming off strike.*

Hens are slowly coming off of what has been a long strike this year. Back in early December 2013 the workers egg production slowly decreased. Down to just one egg a day then nothing. The last three days production started picking up 2 eggs, then 3 eggs. I seen 2 so far today but going out now for a final count.

More about the hawk. I actual witness some crows chasing off a red tail hawk yesterday. Leaving the identity of the homicidal hawk undetermined. It is now believed to be a chicken hawk. Very large but not eagle. Good boy jiggers!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Latest News: march is coming*

Egg production has been steady the last 4 or 5 days. 11 hens and getting 7 eggs a day. 4 hens still walking the picket line. 3 rooster incarcerated for excessive lewd behavior are rioting in the cell block. warden tacks on 1 month to sentence.

Spring is coming incubator is warming up. Here comes the spring chicks!


----------

